# Female #4



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Got our 4th female yesterday am.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice going !! Congrats


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Any bitch down is a good thing, population control where it matters! Good job and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

Antlerz22 said:


> Any bitch down is a good thing, population control where it matters! Good job and thanks for the pictures.


+1 on this.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Here is the video of last weekend's two stands.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice dog down!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work guys, keep puttin em down................


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work..


----------



## Jay Ell Gee (Nov 25, 2015)

Excellent stuff.

What go pro mount are you using on that scope bud?


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what it is called it is just a screw on clamp my buddy had.


----------

